# IPV D2 (75W Temp Control) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

We have the IPV D2 up on the site for pre-order. This little number looks like a real winner. The device can read both titanium and nickel. There is also talks of firmware upgrades coming soon as well. 

We had our order in as soon as pre-orders opened up on the D2 so shipping should be pretty on track after production. It is Pioneer4you though and sometimes there can be a delay or two. So please note that before you place your order.

We expect them to ship around 20 / 25th July or sooner. We will keep you updated if there are any changes.








Can place your pre-orders here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/ipv-d2-75w-pre-order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

There goes my vape budget for the month

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

Is there a bundle deal with battery available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Updated info

The IPV D2 will come packaged with a black sleeve. Will most prob have other colours ship with units.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## andro

estomated time of closing the preorder?


----------



## deepest

Must fight the urge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## andro

deepest said:


> Must fight the urge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 30843


U know u want it .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deepest

I know  Just wanna see a review on it and then i will probably drop August's Vape budget on it.
Think i have rubber arms.......they twist really easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

I am so close to pulling the trigger on this...if its anything as reliable as my IPV Mini, then it should be an awesome mod. 
@Sir Vape When does the pre-order close and will you be getting in extras?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @Humbolt there is no close as such on this pre-order. We have only secured a certain amount of units though. If all sold the pre-order will close. We will try and get more in with our order if that is the case otherwise will get in again after this batch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Hey @Sir Vape , have you guys had any updates on this device? I can't even find any reviews on it.


----------



## Mike

I'm seriously considering this one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Been slight delay on release. being released today or tomorrow. Will update

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## andro

Any news ? As well do you know what colour will u get the silicone sleeve ( orange please)


----------



## skola

Finally!!! A review...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike

@skola mind giving a short summary? In class the whole day and can't wait


----------



## skola

Mike said:


> @skola mind giving a short summary? In class the whole day and can't wait


Will do. Let me watch it first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

skola said:


> Finally!!! A review...




Thanks for the post. Look at that size. Isn't it just perfect. My black goblin mini will be the perfect partner for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola

Mike said:


> @skola mind giving a short summary? In class the whole day and can't wait


Summary
Contents: Instruction manual, Mod, Usb to 3.5mm DC charging cable.
Size: Tiny – iStick 30w tiny.
Mod: Semi gloss, polished. Made out of Billet Alluminium. Spring Loaded 510. No rattles on buttons. Quality feel.Yihi SX130H V2.0 Chip. Nickel and Titanium. No active temp on screen – although apparently this is only available on the sx mini. He had fluctuations in resistance when locking. Could be a pre release issue. No dry burn test. I was hoping for a dry burn test.
All in all, great TC mod. hopefully that fluctuations in resistance will get sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Marzuq said:


> Thanks for the post. Look at that size. Isn't it just perfect. My black goblin mini will be the perfect partner for it


That'll be the perfect combo!! Was gonna say stealthy, but not with those minis clouds!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Oh wow it's tiny! And 75W! Insane. 

Ordered an iStick40 because I can't wait anymore though. Will get an ipv too


----------



## Deckie

Patience boys patience


----------



## deepest

Patience is a virtue..............one i don't have 
They need to arrive now !!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape

deepest said:


> Patience is a virtue..............one i don't have
> They need to arrive now !!!!



I feel ya pain.

Release is def this week according to guys at Pioneer. They have apologised for that delay.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Any more news on the arrival date yet @Sir Vape?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BillW

I forgot I ordered one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

@Sir Vape have we got a confirmed date of arrival for the ipv D2?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nooby

I am very interested in 1 of these... Need to sell my gear!


----------



## Sir Vape

@Marzuq just waiting on our order to pack. Sorry for the delays. As soon as I know I will mail you straight away. Should be any day now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> @Marzuq just waiting on our order to pack. Sorry for the delays. As soon as I know I will mail you straight away. Should be any day now.



Has the order left their shores and on route to ours? Not sure what you mean by you waiting on your order to pack?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Still on their shores unfortunately They only started shipping the last couple of days so we ours will go shortly.


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> Still on their shores unfortunately They only started shipping the last couple of days so we ours will go shortly.


That's very disappointing.. Can you try and get a confirmed shipping date from them please. Those on pre order will rest alot easier knowing when we can expect it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> That's very disappointing.. Can you try and get a confirmed shipping date from them please. Those on pre order will rest alot easier knowing when we can expect it




@Sir Vape @BigGuy


----------



## Sir Vape

Marzuq said:


> @Sir Vape @BigGuy



Hey @Marzuq I totally understand where you coming from and the disappointment. It angers me as much as you and I'm on their backs 24/7 since the pre-order went up. I can't say definite day but i have been promised in the next day or so. As soon as it's in the box and I have confirmation from DHL that the shipping collection is received I will let you know asap. 

All vendors worldwide are pretty much worldwide are waiting on stock. Doing our best and will update as soon as we know.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Marzuq I totally understand where you coming from and the disappointment. It angers me as much as you and I'm on their backs 24/7 since the pre-order went up. I can't say definite day but i have been promised in the next day or so. As soon as it's in the box and I have confirmation from DHL that the shipping collection is received I will let you know asap.
> 
> All vendors worldwide are pretty much worldwide are waiting on stock. Doing our best and will update as soon as we know.



Thanks for the response bud. Much prefer a straight answer as you just gave now than the hanging in the air types.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Order being packed as we speak and shipping from supplier this evening. We expect our order to be in early next week. Sorry for the delay guys but we nearly there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dave

Excited to finally get my birthday present

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Have landed  Just waiting on customs now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## deepest

Yay !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dave

Any news from Customs guys?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape

They are on the way. Be in today at some stage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karida

Sir Vape said:


> They are on the way. Be in today at some stage


haha...everyone is look it....so wish you can got it advance.good luck!!!!


----------



## deepest

Will the Durban chaps be able to collect today ☺

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave

Sir Vape said:


> They are on the way. Be in today at some stage



So then delivery some time tomorrow?


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey Dave

Been waiting on delivery and just phoned 5 mins ago. DHL were suppose to have delivered already. It's here in Durban but some issue waybill address and now at depot.

Going out at 2 to collect them so will ship am to you and be with you Thurs morning. Sorry about that

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Picked them up. These are freakin awesome!!!!! 

Packing pre-orders and sending out in the morning. Just want to thank you guys for your patience and understanding on this pre-order. You Rock!!!

We have quite a few left in stock guys. Those that are keen. Place your orders now at the price of only R910 


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv-d2-75w

Reactions: Like 3


----------

